# ONKYO TX-VR940 Sound Fading



## big420dog94550 (Jun 16, 2015)

I have a Onkyo TX-VR940 stereo receiver. Im having issues with the receiver's volume that comes out of it. I can turn it on and it'll work fine for a while and then it seems like after it is on and it warms up a little that it starts by either the left or right speakers will fade out. Then it sometimes comes back on by itself. But if I turn it off and on it comes back on again. I have a Sony Stereo receiver that does the same thing... Any thoughts?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

does it do this on all sources? If the Sony receiver is also doing it it seems more likely to be a source issue rather than the receivers them selves.


----------



## big420dog94550 (Jun 16, 2015)

Yeah it doesnt matter what source I use. I have used all the different inputs on the receiver as well as multiple different sources like my tv, cd player, etc..


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

have you tried different speakers? maybe just switch the left and right speakers and see if the problem changes sides. if it does its the speaker if it does not then its the receiver but it sure seems odd that both of your receivers are doing the some thing.


----------

